
How to Scale Your Company with Small Teams - aytekin
https://www.entrepreneur.com/article/285917
======
aytekin
Small cross functional teams can work faster in our business. Two good
examples are the team structures of Facebook and Wordpress.com.

Feel free to ask me anything about how we are doing cross functional teams at
JotForm.

